# Help Please



## Crying_Heart (Oct 24, 2010)

I love my husband very much but sometimes it is make me wonder is he love me the same way i love him.He keep his ex gurlfriend pics in his computer and he put a title MY TRUE LOVE.It is make me sad and when i try to talk to him about it he get really verbal abuse.
I feel sometimes he still loved his ex girl friend as they contact each other a few months back as i was away.They talk online also text and phone call.His ex is still marriage to her husband they lived together while his ex gurlfriends husband was away at work.They call themself are christian people but i do not believe on that.
He told me that i do not put him first in our marraige.In my heart he is first.Sometimes i cry my heart out because i do not deserve to be treating like this.On my mind i want to walk out on my marriage forever.I love him with all my heart.Sometimes i think my husband want me to do whatever he said.
I do not know what to do at the moment.Any comment i will appreciate.


----------



## Steve2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is from a guy. If I loved you and you were important to me there is no way another woman would be on my computer or I would be speaking with one on a cell phone in a conversation that I wouldnt feel comfortable having right in front of you. My instant male sense is he's playing you. Remember this about us guys. Pay attention to what we do much more than what we say. If we love and appreciate you, you wont ever have to ask or question anything our intentions we will show it to you. Unfortuantely I believe he's doing just the opposite.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Crying_Heart said:


> He keep his ex gurlfriend pics in his computer and he put a title MY TRUE LOVE.


What more than that do you need? More verbal abuse? More of him talking and communicating with her? What more does it take for you to get your answer? 

I am sure it hurts very badly, but it is what it is, and I don't know what else it takes. He has shown you in every way possible, and very disrespectfully. The only thing left is for him to say it to your face. Why continue to be disrespected and treated badly while you wait for him to tell you he doesn't love you like you love him. He loves her.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 21, 2010)

It does seem that the picture and caption says it all. I know how much this hurts, I am in a bad situation and having trouble leaving myself, but it sounds like you have your answer. I know how painful it is trying to decide if you should leave. I would strongly urge you to find a counselor and start going asap. Having an objective person to talk to really does help. I don't know how long you have been in your marriage, but it sounds like you need to cut your losses now and think seriously about leaving. Good luck.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Everyday you waste staying with him is a day wasted of your life... its as simple as that. He probably insists that you make love with the lights off so he can fantasize its her. Then again, with his actions i hope you aren't breaking him off any bedroom action at all. Pack your stuff up... leave tonight, don't be a doormat any longer.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Steve2010 said:


> This is from a guy. If I loved you and you were important to me there is no way another woman would be on my computer or I would be speaking with one on a cell phone in a conversation that I wouldnt feel comfortable having right in front of you. My instant male sense is he's playing you. Remember this about us guys. Pay attention to what we do much more than what we say. If we love and appreciate you, you wont ever have to ask or question anything our intentions we will show it to you. Unfortuantely I believe he's doing just the opposite.


I agree w/Steve 10000000000000000000000%!!!!:iagree:


----------



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree with ROB and Steve, take it from a Mans point of view, why waste your time with someone that doesnt appreciate you the way you do. 
My all time favorite quote : Dont make someone a priority when you are an option to them.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

christine30 said:


> I agree with ROB and Steve, take it from a Mans point of view, why waste your time with someone that doesnt appreciate you the way you do.
> My all time favorite quote : Dont make someone a priority when you are an option to them.



My all time fav quote: ~People will treat you the way you allow them to~


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

What a cheek how does he expect you to live like that , get tough girl and put your foot down now.


----------

